# ad adware



## Anonymous (4 März 2002)

Hallo,
ich komme schon seit Wochen nicht mehr in die lavasoft-Site rein: http://www.lavasoft.de und mein refupdater funktioniert auch nicht mehr. Weiß vielleicht jemand etwas drüber?
Gruss, j.


----------



## Heiko (4 März 2002)

Grade getestet. Geht wunderprächtig.


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2002)

Danke für die Info. Da stimmt wohl in meinem System was nicht.


----------

